Ask HN: What's the best way to promote your app? - yonihahasis
======
JacobAldridge
Ah, if only there was a 'Best way' \- but there isn't. Indeed, the nature of
marketing is that most successful promotional techniques are quickly
replicated by others and their effect diluted.

Instead, ask yourself: 1) Who are our clients / users? 2) What are their
pains, how does our app solve those, and why would they buys/use our app? 3)
Where are those clients - and therefore how do we get in front of them?

As an extreme example, the best way to promote a fashion app for 16-year-old
girls will be quite different to a finance app for high net worth individuals.

I heartily recommend the book Traction for a thorough list of options and how
to approach them. (The list is included in the free preview, if you're
strapped for cash, but the extra information is worth buying a copy.)

Best of luck!

~~~
mreiland
I'm finding several books on Amazon, can you provide a link to the book you're
recommending?

------
shawnreilly
In my opinion, the best way to promote your app is with word of mouth
advertising. Unlike other forms of advertising, you can't buy word of mouth
advertising; instead you need to build something that solves real problems and
creates true value for your customer. The bigger problem you solve, the more
value you have. A high perception of value builds loyalty, and lays the
groundwork for customer advocates (which are your most important customers).
When your customer talks with other potential customers that have the same
problems, your app or service becomes a potential solution. Word of mouth
advertising is powerful because recommendations from friends and peers carry
more value than traditional advertising. Potential customers are more likely
to try your app or service when it's been recommended by friends or peers.
This is most effective when it occurs naturally (not forced). These are
lessons learned from my first startup (results of our product, customer
reactions, customer surveys, etc)

------
murtza
Check out this app launch guide on GitHub: [https://github.com/adamwulf/app-
launch-guide](https://github.com/adamwulf/app-launch-guide)

------
peeyek
It depends, if your target audience is early adopters submit the landing page
of your apps to SHOW HN and Product hunt is a good start

------
edesign
The one by Gabriel Weinberg and Justin Mares?

~~~
JacobAldridge
Yes - I should have linked to it
[http://tractionbook.com](http://tractionbook.com)

~~~
edesign
Thanks

------
sooraz
Well, We wrote this, Have a read :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9550294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9550294)

~~~
sangupta
The link opens into a blank HN page.

------
sogen
hire a pr agency

